# AV Receiver advice



## Seligman (May 17, 2014)

Hi!

I'm new here and this is my first post 
Currently I have an Yamaha RX-V1200 but is has broken and now I need to buy a new AVR.
However, I am facing difficulty to find an replacement/upgrade to meet the following (main) requirements:
a) Speakers: 6.1 100W + 2.0 (B pair on zone 2)
b) AV recording device: DVDR+Hard Disc recorder (needs an AV RCA output on the AVR)
c) Audio recording device: Table CD Recorder (needs a stereo RCA output on the AVR)
I have a total of 10 equipments connected to my Yamaha, but my main trouble is to find an AVR that meets those 3 requirements. Only found models supporting ONE recording device, not two (need to connect one AV recorder and one Audio recorder, as stated above).
Any sugestion will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

You could run splitters from your input jacks and send the same signal to 2 record devices...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry to read about your AVR quitting on you. I hate it when that happens as I know the replacement effort isn't going be an easy one. FWIW, you can connect anything you want to any of the HDMI connectors. The port label is just a label of convenience. You just have to know what you plugged into a particular port so as to know what's going come out and use the remote control to switch you where you want to go. You can use optical, co-ax, RCA and HDMI inputs to connect up your army of ten appliances.

Just saying, being that the RX-V1200 is over a decade in age (2002) or from another era if you will, you may find you'll need to upgrade all your gear.

Have you decided on any AVRs or record/playback gear? Any idea of a budget. Have you decided where you want to go with this upgrade; purpose, goal, expectations.


----------



## Seligman (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, but since I'm buying a new one, I'd like to buy one fully meeting my requirements....
I'm surprised that my 13 year old Yamaha has the two RCA analogue outputs for recorders and most of the new models don't 
For example, I need one analogue output to enable transfers of VHS to DVDR , and other analogue output to enable transfers of cassettes to CDR, etc.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Than as suggested, to you one out, "Y" to each of your appliances and just have one recording device on at a time as the output signal will go to both appliances but you only have to record on the device of your choice.

We have a Denon AVR-4520CI that has three HDMI outs, and a boatload of RCA outs that can be easily accessed via switching at the remote control level.


----------



## Seligman (May 17, 2014)

I have researched models like Marantz SR7008, Yamaha RX-A1030, and various others, but no one has the two outputs 
Only RCA pre outs (for amp speakers), like your Denon...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Seligman said:


> I see... so there are no models with 2 RCA outputs these days?


I'm sure there are, I'm not familiar with which model that may be so in response, I'm offering suggestions to help move your thinking forward. In my opinion, switching-is-switching. As long as I can get a signal into the AVR and out the back again to where ever it is I want it to go, I'm a happy camper.

In the case of the 4520CI, you can repurpose the second RCA zone out or one of the HDMI outs.


----------



## Seligman (May 17, 2014)

The RCA 'zone' outs can be used to send signal to a CD recorder then? That may do, I don't find a dedicated second output for a recorder...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...multiple post


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Seligman said:


> The RCA 'zone' outs can be used to send signal to a CD recorder then? That may do, I don't find a dedicated second output for a recorder...


I had a thought on that point, those are speaker outs and they're going have an amplified signal so I gave you bad information on that idea.

Any out such as a Pre-Out or a headphone out will get you where you want to go. I use optical, RCA and HDMI. Depends on the appliances being addressing. Are you doing transfer work? You may need to set up a HTPC system to do what you're currently wanting to do with DVD/CD/Blu-ray stuff.

Today, many, if not most, AVR outs can be custom assigned to your needs and if the remote will allow you to switch internally, I would expect you can move stuff around to suit your needs. I would also expect that all you'll need is an AVR with enough connections to handle your ten appliance needs.

I'm looking at the back of a Yamaha RX-V777BT, lower left corner. It has two audio outs: audio 1/audio 2. If those are inputs, you have the AV out and the zone 2 out.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...dbl post


----------



## Seligman (May 17, 2014)

Pioneer SC-25 Elite is ALMOST what I need (has CDR in+out plus DVR in+out!), but lacks the ability to be 6.1 plus 2.0 simultaneously...


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
It is pricey, but I think the NAD T-777 will do what you want.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Seligman said:


> Pioneer SC-25 Elite is ALMOST what I need (has CDR in+out plus DVR in+out!), but lacks the ability to be 6.1 plus 2.0 simultaneously...


In my opinion, you have a unique situation and you'll need to go with which ever AVR will give you a solution.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> I'm looking at the back of a Yamaha RX-V777BT, lower left corner. It has two audio outs: audio 1/audio 2. If those are inputs, you have the AV out and the zone 2 out.
> </quote> Those are inputs.
> The days of analog line outputs for recording are pretty much over. The V777BT above does have a single A/V output which should be correct for feeding recorders. It's only one, but could be split.
> 
> The reason the "record" line out has been dropped is it is mostly not used today. You might check the used market, there were many units that had exactly what you want in the past. I had a Denon AVR-4806 that had an elegant record feature. You could select a source and feed your recorder while watching/listening to something else. The record outputs were line level, fixed, labeled CDR/TAPE out, and was driven by it's own selector. Cool, but most people didn't use it. CD recorders, and certainly tape, are dead formats, as are analog DVD recorders, so if you want to keep using those devices you'll be best looking for an AVR from the same vintage.


----------



## Seligman (May 17, 2014)

The NAD one would do, but I could not find it on the online marketplace of my country (I live in Brazil). 
I need those analogue outputs due to a large amount of cassette and VHS tapes I need to transfer to CDR and DVDR respectively. I had to drop the Pioneer SC-25 because is is not 3D compatible (it is only HDMI 1.3a) and is not HDMI pass-thru. I think I will have to buy one of those units with 1 AV output and split/share it between the DVDR and the CDR units. I think I would prefer doing that than buying a second hand unit that would possibly have a short life :-/ Thanks a lot for all your tips, you're all very friendly


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Check here for the NAD in Brazil.
Brazil:	High End S.A. Audio e Video
Rua Joao Pessoa, 1381
89204-440 Joinville, SC
(047)-472-2666
(047)-425-9590 (fax)
[email protected]


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Seligman said:


> Thanks a lot for all your tips, you're all very friendly


...


----------

